# Ghost town Milovice (CZ)



## Covenant (Mar 3, 2012)

Near Prague in Lysa nad Labem in the Czech Republic is the center of town Milovice. Milovice are known especially for his former military area in the section called Young (Mladá). In this area lived during the occupation of Czechoslovakia in 1968 after more than 100 000 Soviet soldiers with family members...






Czechoslovak government decided to abolish military district on 31.12.1991. There remained a vast amount of abandoned military and civilian objects, including the airport. For the most part they were soon devastated buildings and their equipment stolen.





Military object called "Killer Glen" (Mordová rokle). Secret, guarded, was intended for Air Force Command and other units in the event of a conflict. A huge underground bunker has several floors. Once it can be hermetically sealed, had its own water, toilets, generators and air resources. He could live cut off from the world for days. According to some experts to be fired the first missiles of World War III from our territory. Today there rages airsofters and metal detectors.





Military object called "Killer Glen" (Mordová rokle). Destroyed the interior of the thieves. Underground space protects the steel door, where you can get. The cover was designed to withstand nuclear attack.





]While the generals lived in separate houses, good Czech with large houses (the general's villa) and gardens, were made available for a car with chauffeur and servant among his own soldiers, the men lived in appalling conditions barracks.





In 1979 the Czech Republic provided as a gift to our people of the Soviet army officers house, a huge cultural center with a theater hall, cinema, dance hall, conference room, clubhouse, library, restaurant and café. The house also served to maintain the indissoluble friendship between the Soviet and Czechoslovak people held there friendship evenings, dance - vaudeville and brass bands were invited to other places in the neighborhood, peace ceremony took place, the party conference.





Soviet nursery





Under the wallpaper on the walls of the old Soviet newspapers





The underground complex is equipped with thick steel walls, which were to protect soldiers against possible missile attacks





The departure of Soviet troops from the territory of the Republic took place in three stages. In September 1990 began the transfer of space Milovice. Every month we departed from the station about 35 cars a day techniques and three wagons soldiers, started a few dozen flights per week, follow the road left for nearly 27 columns with 2000 vehicles, a large number of soldiers also played host to a regular expres Milovice - Moscow, which was dispatched to 6.18 the 1991. At present, the whole area military area freely accessible including the airport. This airport is used for ultralight sport aircraft, also held meetings there tuning or musical events, the largest of which is an annual festival Votvírák. The territory also passes through several paths. In foto: Memorial to military occupation. A piece of ballistic missiles


----------



## fallstern (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice. I should pay this place a visit soon... before some smartass decides to close it off...
Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thats amazing, the statistics are incredible,great report & pics.


----------



## torpsta1974 (Mar 3, 2012)

outstanding. thank you


----------



## King Al (Mar 3, 2012)

Great find Covenant, looking forward to your next one!


----------



## gingrove (Mar 4, 2012)

First class report and history Thanks for letting us share this place.


----------

